# Traveling around GCC countries



## Pedjat87 (Mar 28, 2013)

I will be moving to UAE in a few weeks, and I am very interested in exploring the Gulf region. So if I have a UAE residence visa, can I travel around other GCC states without additional visas? I am reding online about it, but I could use some first hand tips and tricks from people who actually did or doing this. Thanks!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

I believe no, at least not officially. Montenegro is not one of the countries whose citizens get a free visa upon arrival. And even with UAE residency, you can get free visa only for certain professions, like managers, doctors, engineers, etc.
But just to make sure, you can call GCC consulates/embassies once you get here. I know I intend to.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pedjat87 said:


> I will be moving to UAE in a few weeks, and I am very interested in exploring the Gulf region. So if I have a UAE residence visa, can I travel around other GCC states without additional visas? I am reding online about it, but I could use some first hand tips and tricks from people who actually did or doing this. Thanks!


Having a UAE visa does not help your ability to travel the region. In fact, for many nationalities it makes it more difficult because you are required to have a NOC from your employer. All depends on your passport


----------



## Pedjat87 (Mar 28, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> Having a UAE visa does not help your ability to travel the region. In fact, for many nationalities it makes it more difficult because you are required to have a NOC from your employer. All depends on your passport


I am googling that and I cant find anything about noc letter and traveling. It's mentioned about getting a drivers license or changing an employer, but nothing about traveling. I though traveling around would be easier since I will be having a UAE residence visa.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pedjat87 said:


> I am googling that and I cant find anything about noc letter and traveling. It's mentioned about getting a drivers license or changing an employer, but nothing about traveling. I though traveling around would be easier since I will be having a UAE residence visa.


Nope, you still have to stand in line and wait at immigration. From a UK passport holder point of view, iIn Qatar its visa on arrival but it will cost you 100 riyals. Kuwait its visa on arrival with no cost and for Saudi you have to get an invitation letter and visa before arrival but why would anyone want to go there unless they have to!


----------

